# MBP - Metabolic Pharmaceuticals



## richbb (10 July 2004)

MBP had a wild run on 5/7/04 from low of 1 to 1.65, with following announcement:

Increasing awareness in US markets in
preparation for 2005.
Yesterday we announced the issuance of a research report from a US-based research
group. The early issuance of the report on the US company&amp;#8217;s website came as a surprise
to us and in the circumstances we felt it was appropriate to alert the market to its
existence and provide access to the report. The opinions expressed in the research report
are welcome.
This research report forms part of a strategy to increase awareness in the US markets in
preparation for substantially increased interest in our company if the clinical trial on
AOD9604 is successful. We believe increased US awareness will help us gain maximum
value from positive results and provide us with a strong position to negotiate with
international pharmaceutical companies. Our recent trip to New York, where we
presented to US biotech investors, met with much enthusiasm.
In addition to interacting with firms providing analyst reports on the Company, we are
also working with a New York based technology investment firm and other consultants
who have introduced the company to excellent US contacts, potential investors and
investment banks. Remuneration is in the form of cost reimbursement and the unquoted
MBPAU options granted for investment banking and research publication services
announced in March 2004, having an exercise price of $1.25.
Preparations are currently under way to place the formal documents in order for a
potential NASDAQ listing in 2005 on positive results.
As outlined in our June shareholder update, the Phase 2b trial on AOD9604 is being
conducted in 300 obese adults at five Australian clinical trial sites. Results are still on
schedule to be known and released in November.
About Metabolic
Metabolic Pharmaceuticals Limited is a biotechnology company based in Melbourne,
Australia, and listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX: MBP). The Company&amp;#8217;s
mission is to develop a pipeline of new pharmaceuticals for world markets, and currently
has programs aimed at treating obesity (AOD9604 in Phase 2b human
trials),neuropathic pain (ACV1 in preclinical toxicology), and type 2 diabetes. Further
details are available at www.metabolic.com.au.
Contact Information:
Ph +61 3 9860 5700
Chris Belyea CEO chris.belyea@metabolic.com.au
David Kenley VP Corporate Development david.kenley@metabolic.com.au

Since then it  fell equally sharply till taday's close of 1.14. Interesterly, it opened lower taday at 1.13,high 1.19, producing a reversal signal-reverted hammer. She'll have chance to go higher if Monday can confirm the reversal.

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## JetDollars (11 July 2004)

*Re: MBP gets the potential!*

Richbb,

MBP was trading sideway at around $0.90 mark for a long time, even though the hammer signal shown at around $1.10 I am still a bit worry there because of $0.20 different which is equivalent to about 20%.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 July 2004)

*Re: MBP gets the potential!*

I will definitely be watching this one over the coming week.

Rich did a great job of picking SGW a few weeks ago at under $2.50

I hope he's right with this one also.


----------



## richbb (20 July 2004)

*Re: MBP gets the potential!*

MBP got life today after 4 day's sideline. She opened 1.12, high 1.22 and closed at 1.21 with above avarage volumn of 1.5m. She should rise from now on. I post intraday chart here, and later, I'll post EOD chart for further analysis.

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## richbb (20 July 2004)

*Re: MBP gets the potential!*

Sorry, havn't loaded the chart, try another time here:


----------



## richbb (20 July 2004)

*Re: MBP gets the potential!*

Now, let's have look the daily chart of MBP. A big white candle today just confirmed the reversal and she is looking promising with 1st target 1.51 of last year high(26/8/03) and 1.65 may reach. Any comments is most welcome, which is tis forum for. I do hope there will be more people to post to discuss particular stocks and analyse any possible outcome. In the end, trading is just  art not SCIENCE, and using the most powerful weapon-stop-loss, you could achieve the ideal outcome and win more with less loss.

Happy trading
 richbb


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2004)

*MBP Down*

My portfolios are having a bit of a red day all around, but does anyone have any idea why MBP is currently sitting at over 13% down? I can't see any announcements or news items about it.

Fortunately PTD is saving the day on that portfolio right now .

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Dutchy3 (16 September 2006)

Long shot .... the character of this stock has settled. Although in no way signalling a BUY I've added it to my watchlist ...

If 40 can hold perhaps this might make a move this side of XMAS


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 September 2006)

Dutchy3 
I've picked this share for the competiton this month,but in all honesty the price is cheap for me to consider buying another  slice of this cake(no pun intended). Presently the news from MBP is all positve.It's just the time killing wait for results on their experiments etc etc etc  ,a sleeper for the time being a BIG YES ,but I reckon the potential in this company outweights the current price. Contemplate a super bargain at .385 cents thats what I have been looking at closely ,wishful thinking no doubt !!!!!


----------



## vicb (18 September 2006)

Seem to have new suport around that 40c mark. VERY CHEAP STOCK.


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 September 2006)

40 does look like it's going to hold at this point. I'm not one to buy and hold so I will need to see this stock show it's potential before I enter. As usual the very best breakout stocks signal by a BIG WHITE into NEW AIR on relatively heavy volume.

In the past this one has signalled its intent very clearly when the fast moves have materialised. I could do with a quick (week) 100 - 250% about now!


----------



## BraceFace (19 September 2006)

I can hear what you guys are saying, but the Biotechs and Pharmacueticals are way out of favour with traders at the moment.
A lot of people (including me!) have been burnt by MBP and others such as NRT, PSD, VCR etc etc.
Unless you have inside info of an impending announcement, you could be waiting a long time to see any significant improvement in the MBP share price. I have been following MBP for a long while and although they would appear to have a great deal of potential, I see no reason why this one will budge from the 40c mark in the short term.
Unfortunately,  good news from these companies is few and far between, simply by nature of what they do. Clinical trials and drug approvals take years to complete and therefore the commercial viability of their product is not really known. Real pie in the sky stuff.
Sure you might get lucky in the long term, but be prepared to get disappointed if you are trying to make a quick buck.
Do your research.....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (6 October 2006)

Anybody loosing weight with this share ? opcorn:


----------



## parisrory (6 October 2006)

Over 15% today, no results due until March 07, any ideas why?


----------



## vicb (6 October 2006)

Not sure, I have been along term holder of MBP and it is good to see some positive movement.
It maybe that we are getting closer to a result.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (6 October 2006)

parisrory said:
			
		

> Over 15% today, no results due until March 07, any ideas why?




..........I think no side effects etc etc are a plus......Mind you there might be side affects when the share hits the weighting scales next march! happy reading .......Read on :

ASX Announcement ASX code: MBP
Metabolic’s obesity trial update: First 100 subjects
complete the Phase 2B trial of AOD9604
• The first 100 subjects have now completed the Phase 2B OPTIONS Study including
24 weeks of daily oral dosing of obesity drug, AOD9604
• The last subject will complete the trial ahead of schedule in December 2006 with
results expected to be announced in March 2007
Melbourne, 5 October 2006: Metabolic Pharmaceuticals Limited (Metabolic) announced today that the
first 100 subjects have completed the Phase 2B OPTIONS Study for obesity drug, AOD9604. The
OPTIONS Study is designed to assess weight loss at lower doses of AOD9604 than previously tested.
The OPTIONS Study reached full recruitment with 536 subjects ahead of schedule in late April this
year and as a result, the study will also finish ahead of schedule, in December 2006. The OPTIONS
Study includes 24 weeks of randomised double-blind drug or placebo treatment, with the primary
endpoint of weight loss at 12 weeks. More than 100 subjects have already completed the full 32-week
protocol, and all remaining subjects will have completed the trial in December 2006. Metabolic expects
to announce the results of the study in March 2007, once the database is finalised, the blind is lifted
and the data analysed.
Dr Roland Scollay, CEO of Metabolic, commented “we are very pleased with the clinical progress of
our obesity drug. AOD9604 has shown no negative side effects in studies completed so far and is the
only obesity drug in advanced development with a primarily metabolic mode of action. Furthermore,
the previous study showed no evidence of the post-treatment weight rebound that is typical of other
weight loss drugs. The potential commercial benefits of these competitive advantages are significant”.
Background to AOD9604 and obesity
 AOD9604 is an orally active, 16-amino acid, peptide drug, based on a fragment of human Growth
Hormone (hGH).
 AOD9604 has undergone numerous safety and tolerability checks through human clinical trials, and
a previous Phase 2 efficacy trial demonstrated a very competitive 2kg weight loss more than
placebo over a 12 week period, as well as other benefits such as improved cholesterol profile.
 The drug’s competitive advantages are its good safety and side effect profile and its novel
mechanism of action - AOD9604 addresses metabolism (fat burning) rather than acting as an
appetite suppressant.
 The current global market for prescription obesity drugs is estimated at approximately
US$1 billion a year with very high growth forecast, estimated to reach US$10-30 billion a year if
safe and effective weight loss drugs become available.
Previous announcements regarding this trial, made on 18 October 2005, 23 January 2006,
2 May 2006 and 19 July 2006 are available at www.metabolic.com.au following the tabs to Investor
Relations. The complete trial design is included in the appendix to this announcement.
- ENDS -
Page 2 of 3
Appendix: the OPTIONS Study trial design
Number of subjects: 536 subjects enrolled, approximately equal number of men and women
Subject selection criteria:  BMI* (Body Mass Index) 30-45 kg/m2;
 Age 18-65 years; and
 A waist circumference of more than 102 cm for males and 95 cm for
females, in otherwise healthy subjects.
Expected completion date: Last subject will complete the study in December 2006, results
expected in March 2007
Blinding status: Double-blinded (neither treating doctor, nor subject, nor Metabolic
knows whether the subject is receiving drug or placebo)
Placebo controlled: Yes (one group receives only placebo – a tablet that looks the same as
AOD9604 but has no drug content)
Treatment route: Oral (tablets)
Treatment frequency: Once per day
Dose level: Dose groups of 0, 0.25, 0.5 and 1 mg
(the 0 group is the placebo group)
Primary end points:  Weight loss over 12 weeks of treatment for any one of three daily
AOD9604 oral doses of 0.25 mg, 0.5 mg and 1 mg compared to
placebo; and
 Safety and tolerability.
Secondary end points:  Weight loss over 24 weeks of treatment;
 Comparison of the effects of the three different dose levels;
 Waistline reduction over 24 weeks of treatment;
 Body fat reduction assessed by whole body scans; and
 Improvement in risk factors such as glucose control and lipid profiles
over 24 weeks of treatment.
Trial sites: 16 clinical trial sites throughout Australia
Contract Research Organisation: Kendle Pty Limited
Page 3 of 3
About Metabolic
Metabolic Pharmaceuticals Limited (ASX: MBP, NASDAQ OTC: MBLPY) is a Melbourne based, ASX listed biotechnology company with 285 million
shares on issue. The Company employs 24 staff and is led by an experienced and proven management team. Metabolic’s main focus is to take
innovative drugs, with large market potential, through formal preclinical and clinical development. Metabolic’s expertise in drug development has
resulted in two high value drugs in advanced human clinical development, namely:
- AOD9604 - an obesity drug currently in a Phase 2B trial with results expected in March 2007;
- AOD9604 - additional use in osteoporosis with a Phase 2 trial expected to commence in 2007; and
- ACV1 - a neuropathic pain drug currently in Phase 2A trials.
These drugs address multi-billion dollar markets which are poorly served by existing treatments. In addition to its lead drugs, Metabolic has an exciting
research pipeline with drugs targeting type 2 diabetes (ADD) and nerve regeneration (NRPs). Metabolic is also developing a platform to enable oral
delivery of existing injected peptide drugs, a technology which has already shown proof-of-concept. This has high potential for use by other companies
developing peptide drugs and could foster multiple out-licensing deals.
Metabolic plans to license its lead drugs to a global partner following Phase 2 trials and will continue to utilise its clinical development expertise to drive
future company growth and profits
For more information, please visit the company’s website at www.metabolic.com.au.
Background information on the drug development process
The steps required before a drug candidate is commercialised include:
1. Discovery or invention, then filing a patent application in Australia and worldwide;
2. Pre-clinical testing, laboratory and chemical process development and formulation studies;
3. Controlled human clinical trials to establish the safety and efficacy of the drug for its intended use;
4. Regulatory approval from the Therapeutic Goods Association (TGA) in Australia, the FDA in the USA and other agencies throughout
the world; and
5. Marketing and sales.
The testing and approval process requires substantial time, effort, and financial resources and we cannot be certain that any approvals for any of our
products will be granted on a timely basis, if at all.
Human clinical trials are typically conducted in three sequential phases which may overlap:
Phase 1 Phase 2 Phase 3
Initial safety study in healthy
human subjects or patients.
Phase 1 trials usually run for a
short duration.
Studies in a limited patient population designed to:
- identify possible adverse effects and safety risks in the
patient population (2A);
- determine the efficacy of the product for specific
targeted diseases (2B); and
- determine tolerance and optimal dosage (2B).
Trials undertaken to further evaluate dosage
and clinical efficacy and to further test for
safety in an expanded patient population in
clinical study sites throughout major target
markets (e.g. USA, Europe and Australia).
Contact Information
Roland Scollay
Chief Executive Officer
roland.scollay@metabolic.com.au
T: +61-3-9860-5700
Peter Dawson
Chief Financial Officer
peter.dawson@metabolic.com.au
T: +61-3-9860-5700
Diana Attana
Assistant Company Secretary/IRO
diana.attana@metabolic.com.au
T: +61-3-9860-5700


----------



## vicb (6 October 2006)

This company should be sitting pretty in the long term look. I think it has a big future with the worst of its stock price behind it.
A big future player and a worth while punt and a stock that will pay well in the future.
i think it has hit its rock bottoom (if any luck!!!!)


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (6 October 2006)

vicb said:
			
		

> This company should be sitting pretty in the long term look. I think it has a big future with the worst of its stock price behind it.
> A big future player and a worth while punt and a stock that will pay well in the future.
> i think it has hit its rock bottoom (if any luck!!!!)




There many people like yourself that are perched on the fence waiting for possibly feb/07 ....interesting period ,& for those who have to break open their piggy banks come march 07.
  Just imagine how the junk food market,will embrace MBP....all of a sudden Mackers might be healthy due to MBP ,why jog -fitness centers will close down, sport will be a bygone era,its sounds so Orwellian


----------



## Dutchy3 (9 October 2006)

This signlaled at the end of last week

I'm buying this morning


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 October 2006)

Dutchy I bought a wheelbarrow load last week.....Come next year 2007 this share might go like BTA did when it reached $9 marks. Mind you i'm not touting that will happen but it has the same scales of acheivement. This share will drop back I'm sureof it ,but to buy at 39 cents forget it! Happy snapper hunting just reel them in.


----------



## Dutchy3 (9 October 2006)

Hi 3

Market Depth is staying robust now too ... posted the wrong chart this morning I'll update tonight


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 October 2006)

Dutchy don't loose to much sleep with MBP -it will soothe your soul when it gets back down to low 50's . I have 2 lines at 43 cents & 49 cents??? so don't loose any sleep just yet -G'nite
PS: I have been following this share for some time -I feel confident in this one.


----------



## vicb (10 October 2006)

There has been a bit of interest over the last week with Mbp


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 October 2006)

3 here is chart ... my signal week was last week and I've been a buyer this week. Only Tuesday while I write and yet volumes already healthy for the week. Expect this one to play out over 12 - 18 months


----------



## Dutchy3 (12 October 2006)

Hey 3 ... 62.5 at the moment with nice increase in volume. If this can hold these levels for the close on Friday this will be as good a breakout confirmation as I have seen.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 October 2006)

Sorry mate have'nt got time to talk this share is giving me a headache ,if only i bought more of them......


----------



## vicb (13 October 2006)

Following is a post on Pharmalive

http://www.pharmalive.com/News/index.cfm?articleid=380748&categoryid=54
CEO presents at Intersuisse Life Sciences Forum (London)


"MELBOURNE,  Australia, 12 October 2006: The CEO of Metabolic, Dr Roland Scollay, while in the UK to present at the Intersuisse Life Sciences Forum, will be meeting with a variety of European analysts, investors and other parties, in order to increase awareness of Metabolic. This forum provides a group of Australian biotechnology companies an opportunity to present to a group of specialist European investors with an interest in Australia.

The attached presentation, prepared for this roadshow, provides an overview of Metabolic’s business including an explanation of its two high potential, clinical stage drugs, AOD9604 for obesity and osteoporosis, and ACV1 for neuropathic pain. The presentation attached will also be available on Metabolic’s website, www.metabolic.com.au, from the day of Dr Scollay’s presentation, Thursday 12 October 2006. "

- ENDS -


----------



## Dutchy3 (13 October 2006)

Yep - As good a confirmation week as I have ever seen. Relative increase in volume coupled with the price action and I'm as confident as I can ever allow myself with regards to the future prospects of this stock


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (14 October 2006)

Dutchy3 
The wait has been well worth the exercise (how many times do you here that in trading).I for one am alittle suprised as to how much this share has held up.Lets remember the results have not been disclosed ( to my knowledge its not march 2007 is it?) and traders are jamming their gearboxs just to get in the queue.There's no way this share is hitting low 40 cent spectrum. I just hope I can find a slot to buy a few shares when the spec traders charge into another sector/sensation.
As they you to say "WATCH THIS SLOT"  :bekloppt:


----------



## Dutchy3 (16 October 2006)

Hi 3 - This thing will get a speeding ticket if it carrys on as it has been. It was up over 20% at one stage today. No ASX releases either ... glad to see is up 10 - 13% at the mo. Would be more than happy if return these figures on a monthly basis ... not daily


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 October 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> Hi 3 - This thing will get a speeding ticket if it carrys on as it has been. It was up over 20% at one stage today. No ASX releases either ... glad to see is up 10 - 13% at the mo. Would be more than happy if return these figures on a monthly basis ... not daily




Personally I think it's bolted to early ,many small lines on offerings nothing substantial its all "amateurish" .Have been shuffling my orders today.But it's early days ,this share has more potential then some beleive ,no doubt when the evidence will surface in respect of results ,then I think it might be time to recline and ponder again.Meanwhile back at the piggy bank............... :sleeping:


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 October 2006)

Hi 3

Spinning week ... indecision ... still I'm happy to hold while expecting some opportunity cost in holding for a few weeks now. Did end up getting the ASX speeding ticket. Still the increase in volume tells me that as usual not all information on this stock is in the market and that the unlevel playing field continues to provide opportunity.

12 -18 months ....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 October 2006)

Hi Dutchy3 .....I was constantly checking the monitor for the last 2 days in MBP ,and I got the impression the excitement has wanned.No shark feeding frenzy activity today.I had a few lines that I shuffled around in the low 80's,but as you saw come midday 79.5 cents was as much as the punters could stomach. 
This share will not fly till next available data ,and I must admit I'm just posturing,nothing technical just me waiting in anticipation. I'm wary of a general market correction, but looking at the results coming from American stocks it seems a distant thought. Like yourself no doubt its nice to be seeing the colour green besides MBP. Enjoy the weekend ,plenty of shares up for grabs when monday comes!


----------



## Dutchy3 (31 October 2006)

Hi 3

Getting a bit cute as I take positions based on a weekly chart. Still this little blighter seems to have legs even after the recent run up. Given the volume that went through a few weeks ago we might not see a further increase in volume associated with ongoing price action ... if this thing reverses it will be like trying to catch a falling knife ...


----------



## CanOz (31 October 2006)

The weekly chart looks like a failed attempt at older high too. Notice how it has failed the test through the 200 ma as well....bearish


----------



## pbsear (3 November 2006)

Hi I am a new member to the forum.  I bought Metabolic and got burned.  Sold my stock and took the loss.  Re-bought hoping to retrieve.  I think there is potential here.  What is worrying me is why did Monash Investments sell a large parcel of their stock now?  Would like to relax a bit on this one


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (3 November 2006)

pbsear said:
			
		

> Hi I am a new member to the forum.  I bought Metabolic and got burned.  Sold my stock and took the loss.  Re-bought hoping to retrieve.  I think there is potential here.  What is worrying me is why did Monash Investments sell a large parcel of their stock now?  Would like to relax a bit on this one




Personally I think if you have the patience ,this stock might just keep you warm in the winter months........as for getting burnt by MPB ......who has'nt been burnt by one stock or another.


----------



## Dutchy3 (9 November 2006)

I've been picking more of these up again today ... have gone rather 'overweight' in MBP ... I've been encouraged as to how this one has held up


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 November 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> I've been picking more of these up again today ... have gone rather 'overweight' in MBP ... I've been encouraged as to how this one has held up





Well I'm glad you have shown interest in this stock.I have 3 small lines for my kids @ 65 cents .But I tend to agree with you ,like in my case I have over 20 stocks in my portfolio,and when you tend to see $$$ amounts skewed towards one stock it does get a bit uneasy. This little stock should take a little nudge northwards I think once March 07 results come out (well I hope so!)  
PS: did you say "OVERWEIGHT" funnnnnnnnnny :bowdown:


----------



## CanOz (9 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Notice how it has failed the test through the 200 ma as well....bearish




Ignote that useless bit of drivel....that 200 ma was on the weekly chart!

Still in pennant mode...but closed off the high today on good volume


----------



## pbsear (18 November 2006)

Metabolic - quiet??


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 November 2006)

pbsear said:
			
		

> Metabolic - quiet??




Like all bio stocks the results have to be collated ........lets keep things subdued as I still have lines at 65cents! :


----------



## pbsear (19 November 2006)

Excuse the ignorance but could you please explain lines @ 65c?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 November 2006)

pbsear said:
			
		

> Excuse the ignorance but could you please explain lines @ 65c?




No problems eg I want to buy 10000 shares -so my line is 10K @ 0.65 cents.............. in my particular situation i have 3 kids thus 3 lines one for each.I guess it comes from my Insurance jargon broking days @ Lloyd's Corp.
Hmmmm another example on Monday Westpac (broking) willing I will be selling one parcel  1367 shares in ORI to purchase ORIPB so my line is 1367 @ xcents .......& so on.................


----------



## pbsear (20 November 2006)

Thanks for that reply 3 views to a secret.  To clarify does that mean if metabolic drops to your buying line that you will exit or do you use a 10% stop loss?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 November 2006)

pbsear said:
			
		

> Thanks for that reply 3 views to a secret.  To clarify does that mean if metabolic drops to your buying line that you will exit or do you use a 10% stop loss?




For the small lines involved for the kids I never use stop loss,the money involved is paltry for me ,but for others it might be considered cavalier. 
 Mind you if I see the shares slipping during intra day trading I do shuffle them around -but that's just my way,its not how others may do it.I get a kick out of a share purchase ,if I snap it up cheap! A sudden 2 second rush.........haaaaaaaaaa but that's the only addiction I have .! 
Don't ask me when I consider to sell them.....I get earache from my wife on this question.


----------



## pbsear (20 November 2006)

Thanks again for your reply 3 views to a secret.  You must be one of the few with only one addiction!


----------



## white monkey (23 November 2006)

another nice little announcement out today.


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 November 2006)

Driving the price today ... if this can hold even 79 on the close this afternoon + the relative increase in volume we have seen this week ... this will be yet another signal of the latent potential of this stock


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 November 2006)

This is as good a relative volume increase this stock has seen on a run up in its history .... long may it continue .....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 November 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> This is as good a relative volume increase this stock has seen on a run up in its history .... long may it continue .....




Dutchy pretty upset with myself today sold irrationally 70% of my personal holdings in Mbp approx 5 mins before 1600 hrs only to see MBP streak too 82.5 cents @ stumps.
Anyway considering re-entry @ 75 cents .
On todays late rally ,I'm pushing 'merde"(excuse my French) up the hill ,I just hope the share will slide early next week .I miss those shares  !!!!!!! I need therapy.....or am I suffering withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Dutchy3 (25 November 2006)

3 what's your typical time frame for holding a stock? ... I tend towards weekly charts and expect 12 - 18 months from a position. This one hasn't given me a sell signal yet ....

I balance my need to fiddle by also buying out of the money CALLS on some of the top 10 stocks .... proving very profitable this past few years .... wonder when that will stop?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 November 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> 3 what's your typical time frame for holding a stock? ... I tend towards weekly charts and expect 12 - 18 months from a position. This one hasn't given me a sell signal yet ....
> 
> I balance my need to fiddle by also buying out of the money CALLS on some of the top 10 stocks .... proving very profitable this past few years .... wonder when that will stop?




Me personally ! geee hard one #1 I'm no technical jargon 'stratocaster' player,which is my honest reply. 
In the case of MBP I was trying to offload (70% only)when it was in its low 80's ,and for weeks it seemed to languish in my suspense column. 
Where lies my mistake, was the strong surge at close of play friday.I just fell for it,that's why I was so pissed off by the time I tried to cancel the order 95% of the stock was sold .Sure I got a profit but it was the crows sitting on the fence watching the paper stocks fly by and they swooped down Something I must admit I do too often.
Even if the DOW plunges ....MBP will be in its own little heaven,this stock is waiting on results ,and Ben Johnson will not catch'em. Which makes me think investors are primed for the surge.
Again these are my own personal thoughts and the graphs showing price and volumes indicate 38cents are like the Dead Sea scrolls -HISTORY.

Also I would be suprised how to track Bio-stocks carefully or accuractly , it all hinges on pending results released to the market,there lies your true time frame I guess.
Besides one way or the other I will buy in asap....Cash is King @ de moment


----------



## pacer (25 November 2006)

Looks just like the SLA graph........except SLA has the results!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Looks just like the SLA graph........except SLA has the results!




I don't think so.....SLA might have the results but today its @ 37 cents ....MBP has'nt got the results as yet but is hangin' @ 82.5 cents,I'll drink to that.


----------



## pacer (25 November 2006)

So should I buy more SLA or MBP?.....or more bourbon....the answer is obvious...BOURBON!....lol....

Tell ya wot.... the first to hit $2 wins and the other has to shout the bar, local that is....and I'm serious...is it a bet?...the profits will pay either way......
I just cant help myself....gotta gamble aswell as trade....DOH!


----------



## constable (25 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> So should I buy more SLA or MBP?.....or more bourbon....the answer is obvious...BOURBON!....lol....



I can tell u im a jim beam black fan, last trading at a ridiculous 17.99 for an option of four cans but i also dont mind being short on a bottle of dimple for the better part of 50aud


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> So should I buy more SLA or MBP?.....or more bourbon....the answer is obvious...BOURBON!....lol....
> 
> Tell ya wot.... the first to hit $2 wins and the other has to shout the bar, local that is....and I'm serious...is it a bet?...the profits will pay either way......
> I just cant help myself....gotta gamble aswell as trade....DOH!




What are your options?


----------



## pacer (26 November 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> What are your options?




Ummm....buy shares or boubon I guess....
Constable ...YOU"RE ON....still owe a few fillets of DHUE fish here tooo....damn I'm a gambler still....hehe....but all is fair in this game.....


----------



## Dutchy3 (26 November 2006)

6 buyers for every seller as we say nigh nigh. Might not last the first seconds of trade in the morning ....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (30 November 2006)

Shish I'm a lucky bleeder.....got back in @ 75 cents mighty proud to the fact CIR dumped their shares onto the market ........
since the close of trade on friday last week this share has shown great resistance around the  80~84 cents circa ........so if anybody picked a few up today I think we can thank CIR.......

30 November 2006
The Companies Section
The Australian Stock Exchange Limited
530 Collins Street
MELBOURNE VIC 3000
Dear Sir/Madam
Change in Substantial Holding for Metabolic Pharmaceuticals Limited
We enclose Form 604 being a Notice of Change of Interests of Substantial Holder by
Polychip Pharmaceuticals Pty Ltd (Polychip), a wholly owned subsidiary of Circadian Technologies
Limited.
The Notice of Change is in reference to the sale by Polychip of 12,000,000 ordinary shares in Metabolic
Pharmaceuticals Limited (Metabolic) on 29 November 2006 to institutional investors. Polychip’s interest
in Metabolic has as such decreased from 16.87% (being Polychip’s interest immediately before the sale)
to 12.66% representing a holding of 36,012,701 shares.
Yours sincerely
Natalie Korchev
Company Secretary
Level 1, 10 Wallace Avenue,
Toorak, Victoria 3142, Australia
P: +61 (3) 9826 0399
Circadian Technologies Limited F: +61 (3) 9824 0083
ABN 32 006 340 567 www.circadian.com.au
FORM 604
Corporations Act 2001
Section 671B
NOTICE OF CHANGE OF INTERESTS OF SUBSTANTIAL HOLDER


----------



## vicb (13 December 2006)

News of a 'new discovery' of a toxin from a sea snail discovered by Dr. Jenny Ekberg and colleagues at the University of Queensland, has been getting a bit of a splash around the place. 
But hasn't MBP been working on this now for a year or so? Mbp are even in Phase 2 human clinical tests.
The sea snail that Mbp discovered its toxin from, was the Conus Victoriea. The 'newly discovered toxin' found by Dr. Jenny Ekberg and colleagues at the University of Queensland is from the Conus Marmoreus, virtually the same sea snail.
Maybe Mbp are helping with the research there, but it sounds a bit like plagiarism.
I may have missed something here and Mbp may be tied up but I have not heard there name tied up with this new discovery?

http://www.medgadget.com/archives/2006/12/novel_anestheti.html

 
'Novel Anesthetic Discovered in Sea Snail
 Filed under: Anesthesiology , Pain 



Dr. Jenny Ekberg and colleagues at the University of Queensland have discovered that a toxin from marine snail Conus marmoreus has interesting analgesic properties, similar to local anesthetics but without any motor blockade. 

From the interview Dr. Ekberg gave to the press office of University of Queensland:

"The patient experiences severe pain because their nerve cells that are responsible for pain transmission are overactive," she said. 
"This is primarily due to abnormal activity of voltage-gated sodium channels in the nerve cells.

"Conventional drugs, such as local anaesthetics, block all types of sodium channels, causing severe side-effects.

"Our toxin only blocks a specific channel -- the first time a toxin like this has been shown to work-- therefore providing pain relief without severe side-effects." '


----------



## pbsear (18 December 2006)

Announcement out - Metobolic has completed its phase 2B obesity trial


----------



## Dutchy3 (3 January 2007)

This one doing its thing today ... I've taken the last of my long positions ... heavy relative volume and up 8% as I type ... if it can close at 90+ then this will be the signal for the next leg up


----------



## Dutchy3 (4 January 2007)

Closed up at 100 today again on heavy volume ... no announcements as yet ... does anyone have any insights?


----------



## pbsear (18 January 2007)

This stock still climbing on expectations of results of double blinded 2b trial for obesity  (also same drug for obesity is showing very good results for treating osteoporisis, with abilty to fasttrack due to efficacey and safety shown already)- but they have other products in the pipline in their back pocket.  Novel platform that enables traditional therapies delivered by injection to be delivered orally - diabeties etc.  They also have drug developing via venomous cone snail for pain relief as already mentioned by previous poster.  Also in collarboration with Nuren Pharm.  This company is maturing nicely. Positon: I hold and have been watching for approx 3 years.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (13 February 2007)

Just have comeback from holiday with family ,and I have been suprised to see this share slide to todays levels .....does anybody following this share have any notions in what's causing the slide ,or is it just a case of traders moving on.......
From memory is there going to be an annoucement in March 07 re: recent trails being conducted???????


----------



## Share Bear (19 February 2007)

Trading Halt this morning must be the trial results, although they were expected March?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 February 2007)

Well news is MBP will have repesentation on abc/tv Catalyst programme this thursday....  ,and how all the sellers of this share got snookered thinking the results might be out possibly by 7 march and they could pick up a bargain in a few weeks. 
Anyway Dutchy if your still out there ,I hope your grinning like me


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 February 2007)

Hi 3

Still here ... still grinning - not just MBP though ...

spread the risk around


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 February 2007)

Whatever the outcome Dutchy,I have this radiation glow around my body,I will either vapourise ,or celebrate.....time to get emotional! :


----------



## Stochastic (20 February 2007)

Hi 3 and Dutchy, I've been following for years and have some in. This really does seem to be the most critical trading halt.  My understanding is that they will be shooting to release by trade open tomorrow morning (Wed), otherwise asx open trade automatically for them.  A rare event. I cant imagine its anything other than the results come earlier than March. Interesting that catalyst seem to be running story (I cant confirm this), they must have put it together ages ago - in any case I expect they will need to pull it if the results are negative ... and they cant legally know that yet, of course.
Stochastic


----------



## white monkey (21 February 2007)

Ann. out and it is all bad.  This is not going to be pretty!


----------



## LifeisShort (21 February 2007)

white monkey said:
			
		

> Ann. out and it is all bad.  This is not going to be pretty!




Feel bad for all the shareholders.....pretty ugly out there.....its the nature with biotech stocks.......if something goes wrong it goes horribly wrong. Thats the punt one takes and the drop in price in the lead up to trading halt could've been possibly insider knowledge of whats about to happen......

Poor punters......


----------



## vicb (21 February 2007)

I do not think it can get it worst.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 February 2007)

No point flying the MBP flag today .To think that the results where due in soon ,and seeing the trading halt come into effect ,one could not be distracted that the share price was slipping .Just shows you insider info comes at premium.*Very cuss dealings prior to trading halt*.  
As stated in my previous post I think I have vapourised. MBP is now trying to sell another scientific breakthrough,unfortunately I'm not going to buy their story I question their salesmanship. 
Feel I should join the Bengal Lancers and charge down to the local pub to proclaim that obesisty lives on . Hope somebody shouts me a drink!


----------



## JJP (28 May 2007)

It is true that there are hundreds of small biotech companies like MBP.

If you read through their future drug pipeline.....all of these small caps read like the next CSL, however fast forward three years - and really nothing has changed. They are trying to make it big...but they usually never do.

Many investors considered MBP had their one chance at the making it into the big time also....with the weight loss drug. (We know what happened there. )

Exactly my views after after news of the obesity drug failure.......just as I was about sell at a big loss......decided to have a look at what other drugs they may have.

The more research that I did....the more interesting (the pain drug) seemed  to become. Typical of the info that is out there on MBP's pain drug ACV1 is this from the inventor of the drug, before MBP secured the rights to it.
_________________________________________________________________

http://www.listserv.uga.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0703b&L=conch-l&F=&S=&P=2759



Date:         Sun, 11 Mar 2007 09:03:31 -0400
Reply-To:     Conchologists List <CONCH-L@LISTSERV.UGA.EDU>
Sender:       Conchologists List <CONCH-L@LISTSERV.UGA.EDU>
From:         Livett Family <blivett@BIGPOND.NET.AU>
Subject:      Update on Conus victoriae analgesic "ACV1"
Clincal trials (Phase 2A) of conotoxin Vc1.1 (ACV1) from Conus victoriae
were begun by Metabolic Pharmaceuticals, Melbourne, (www.metabolic.com.au)


ACV1 is a synthetic 16 amino acid peptide drug designed from a component
of the venom of the Australian marine cone snail, Conus victoriae, a
mollusc hunting cone shell.

In laboratory animals, ACV1 has profound, direct effects on pain sensing
nerves in the peripheral nervous system called C-fibres, which are
hypersensitive in neuropathic pain. It blocks a subtype of a broad class
of receptors called neuronal nicotinic acetylcholine receptors (nAChR)
which reside on the C-fibres. ACV1 has been shown to directly reduce the
sensitivity of sensitised C-fibres. It is the first drug to utilise this
biochemical mechanism.

ACV1 has been tested in several well-established animal pain models and
shows efficacy in relieving the characteristic pain symptoms of
neuropathy, allodynia and hyperalgesia, following subcutaneous or
intramuscular dosing. In addition, evidence suggests that ACV1 accelerates
the recovery of injured nerves and tissues.

On 24 November 2006, Metabolic Pharmaceuticals announced that the Phase 2A programme for ACV1, for neuropathic pain is progressing well. This
programme involves two human clinical trials targeting specific
neuropathies. The first group of patients (with painful sciatica) in the
first of two trials in this Phase 2A programme have been treated and the
second trial (involving patients with painful shingles and others with
painful diabetic neuropathy) is due to commence in Q107.  Additionally, a
separate trial to test safety of a higher dose level of ACV1 commenced in
Q406.


Enjoy !

Bruce Livett

_________________________________________________________________

As you can see from Dr Livett email....results are due soon for the phase trial 2 that started in Nov 2006. Little exclusive here where Dr Levitt reports that this trial is progressing well (this is a March email).

World market for this type of pain is increasing towards $5 billion. If successful....the drug will go a long way to replace morphine.


----------



## carpentaria (14 September 2007)

anyone have any idea for the large rise in the share price today and large increase in volume? possible news coming up?


----------



## Joe Blow (27 May 2010)

Metabolic Pharmaceuticals (MBP) is now known as Calzada Limited (CZD).

Discussion of this company continues in the CZD thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19606

This thread has now been closed.


----------

